
A Look Behind the Curtain at Techmeme - peter123
http://marshallk.com/a-look-behind-the-curtain-at-techmeme-2
======
pclark
>> Marshall: So, everyone wants to be an aggregator these days. All the young
kids are like “mommy, I’m going to grow up to find recommended stories for an
online news publisher.”

Shoot.

